# Do you name your reptiles?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Just wondering how many people here give their reptiles names - I used to originally with my corn snakes but now I've got over 60 reptiles (all snakes & lizards) as my breeding collection, there's no way I could name them all and remember it.


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

all of mine are named lmao....i think its part of the fun:lol2:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I nasme all my adults/anything I know Im keeping. I wouldnt nape hatchlings or anything I bought to sell on though.
Mine tend to have "theme names"
The hognoses were Red Dwarf themed, and the new rear fanged and large colubrids Im after will have a new theme..Ive been thinking firearm manufacturers :lol:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

You've got to name them, otherwise what do you say good morning to??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I say.. good morning beardies, good morning ackies, good morning wds, good morning geckos, as I switch the lights on :smile: The snakes are always asleep anyway and would probably be offended if I said good morning!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I say.. good morning beardies, good morning ackies, good morning wds, good morning geckos, as I switch the lights on :smile: The snakes are always asleep anyway and would probably be offended if I said good morning!


Good Morning Mourning Gecko?:lol2:


----------



## bloodxonxyourxhands (Dec 12, 2006)

oh yes! i name everything! sometimes it takes me a while to pick names, but they'll all get a name eventually


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

im sad i dont name any,although my girlfriend has decided to call the chameleon simon lol


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We name everything we're keeping eventually. It can take a while to select a name though 

We've still not named the rainbow boa and he's been here a couple of weeks now.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

We name ours.
we havent bred any tho..so dont know if i would name anything we werent going to keep...prolly not.


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

all mine are named adds to their charm, one of them is called fatty boom boom, altho that may be a bit mean lol


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

mine are named after characters from films


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

All mine animals are named, to me i just feel mean if i dont name it! Its a pet not an object so i feel like i owe it to name it. Saying that i dont mean to imply anything about those who dont, as i dont have nearly as many as you! When i get babies theyre all being named too, i dont care if they change them when they get sold but each one is indivudual to me. I still havent got a name for 1 female i have, im thinking 'Piyp' but it hasnt quite stuck yet!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

i named my carr! but its hard lol


----------



## spit (Oct 9, 2006)

All of mine have names except the spider and any babies i breed cos then i end up bonding with them and can't sell them,hence why i got three male cresties :roll:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I named my Carr after the Carr in Jungle Book  the snake in jungle book.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, I name mine - everyone has themed names, so it's usually pretty easy for me to remember them (even though there are forty-five reptiles)


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

all mine have names, apart from the fire bellys, who just get called 'the froggies' (suggestions welcome!)


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

lol loved this thread,my leo was called onyx when i got him and i changed his name to eddie....eddie izzard the lizard my kids were gutted but i like it all my friends come in and talk firstly to the dogs millie and badger then to eddie then to the kids then eventually me oh n the hubby may get a grunt at the end :lol2:


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

my leo's are called violet and vince as u can see from my signature and when i get my baby beardie im calling it cloud :smile:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

yup name all the adults but is hard to name babies when they are not keepers..if they get a name they tend to get kept so no names! dangerous business naming!:smile: :smile:


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Mine do have names, but I don't use them, except for my Bosc, but that because everyone I talk to about him knows who he is, but for the other its just the female royal, the male royal, the little royal, the radiated, the big blue, the little blue, the green thing etc etc etc :lol: Just makes it easier.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

snakelover said:


> I named my Carr after the Carr in Jungle Book  the snake in jungle book.


Lol, I think its spelled Kaa, we used to have a dog called Kaa ourselves, though I was too young to spell it at the time. Nice name tho, lol

Some of ours have names but tbh with some its difficult. I have 7 anoles, 6 are identical. I have 3 Imperial Scorps, Steve Saddam and Maximus tho i have no idea which is which. The Tarantula is just (for reasons unknown) Spider. Everything else has names, we have two Desert Hairy Scorpions, but we can tell them apart as one has red claws and the others are yellow. They also have names. The collareds and the monitor all have names, though when I talk about "arthur this, Elvis that, Genghis did this, Yoda did that", even my other half hasnt got a clue who I'm on about most of the time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

most of mine are names...but we got to the point where we have too amny to name them all


----------



## Rubber-man (Dec 23, 2006)

My girlfrind names them.
Ozzy the Scrubby
Colin the retic
Rocky the royal
Hazel and Dennis the GTP's
Delia and Gordon the Cooks Tree Boas
Billy and Jessie the Hoggies


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I agree with whoever said that naming them was part of the fun...I love thinking up new names! If I was solely breeding and very detached about it all I probably wouldnt name them (or at least only name the parents), but as all of mine are essentially pets, they need names to call them by (even if they ignore me)!

We have:
Big Teg the Tegu (aka Tegs, Tegarus, The T, The Teg, Tegsy, Teggles, Big Man, Teegooo, Teguini) - name is pretty obvious 
Orin the Tegu (aka Oreeno, Oz, Oreen) - adapted from Oren, which I believe is Gaelic for "pale" (Orin has a very white face).
Ages the Bearded Dragon (aka Agey, Ageykins, Ageypoo, Age) - pilfered from The Secret of Nimh. Was supposed to be Mr. Ages, but Ages turned out to be a girl.
Kaiser Soze the skink (aka Kaise, Kaisey) - pilfered from The Usual Suspects
Nimbus the skink (aka Nimboos, Nimbo) - just an awesome word. Plus Nimbus is very much dark and angry.
Msizi the skink (aka Miss, Missy) - african for "helper", as she was the submissive of the two and only followed around in Nimbus shadow
Mr. Brightside the skink (aka Brighty, Brights) - stolen from The Killers. He has really light banding across his sides...


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Ive been thinking firearm manufacturers :lol:


 
that would be cool, I may call my next snake sig (as in sig-sauer (sp?)) or Heckler (as in Heckler-Koch) or colt, or browning or kalishnakov


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i never named them till recently when the wife and eldest though they should, mostly named after horror film characters, we got a carrie( was a biter so the name fitted then wife realised its carrie the okeetee or carrie-oke ), then theres pennywise(from it), jigsaw(from saw), samara(from the ring), ash(from evil dead) etc etc


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

my corns,bos and bearded dragons have names the other are just male this female this :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

boshogg said:


> my corns,bos and bearded dragons have names the other are just male this female this :lol2:


 
thats what i always called mine, the male .... or the female..., now ive gotta try and remember names:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ours are:

Leopard Geckos (Theme: Star names):
Alya and Albali (patternless males, "Fat Tailed" and "The Devourer" respectively)
Kurhah (blizzard het albino male, 'Blaze')
Celaeno, Polaris and Nashira (Albino females - "The Dark One", "Pole Star" and "She who Brings Good News" - the latter two are het blizzard)
Shuja (Blizzard female, "Snake" - because she has one snake eye)
Lesuth (Hypo female, "Bite" - because she did when I got her)
Keid (Superhypo female, "Broken Eggshell" - our first homebred baby)
Chara (Hypo female, "Joy" - because it was when she finally started eating)
Sadalbari (Normal female, "Lucky Star")
Maybe-Bellatrix (Snake-eyed blazing blizzard. She's called "Maybe" because "Maybe she'll live." She got a "real" name, Bellatrix "Warrioress", when it was clear she was going to live - and that she's going to stay.)
We also have "Wednesday" (Aberrant-patterned female) who was supposed to be going to live with someone else, who lost interest; she's stayed with us, but we've been calling her Wednesday for so long it's hard to change.
Our leopard gecko lodgers are Tiigeron (Mack snow male), Alacantra and Hitomea (Aberrant-patterned females) - I hatched the latter two, but my girlfriend named them. 
"The Other Three" (1.2 we're trying to home) have names too - Alula, Tania and Talitha - but only because I thought they were 0.3 and might fit in my breeding plans.

Jareth (Crested gecko, and if he gets a girl it'll be "Sarah" - from Labyrinth)

Fionn (Tokay Gecko, and if she gets a male, he'll be "Rob Anybody" - from the Wee Free Men)

Slow Worms (Theme: Faerie Tales - particularly Germanic!):
Hansel, Gretel, Rumpelstiltskin and Thumbkin (presumed all female).

Sheltopusik (Theme: Characters from Robert Asprin's "Myth" series):
Chumley and Tananda (both trolls in the book, and presumed a 1.1 pair)

Domino, our Tegu, came with her name. It fits her.

Corn snakes (Theme: Gems, Minerals and Rocks):
Jasper (normal male), Cinnabar-the-gender-indeterminate (amel might be male), Shale (ghost probably-female), Flint (Charcoal-anery het bloodred female), Calcite (coral snow poss. het blood male), Mica and Zircon (0.1 and 1.0 pair of anery het glacier stripe).

Rat Snakes: (Theme: Semi-mythical beings.)
Siren (Leucistic Texas rat female)
Baz (short for Basilisk - Everglades Rat male)
Irwin (Ok, he doesn't fit the theme. Everglades Rat male.)

Colombian Rainbow Boas: Iris (f) and Spectrum (m) - I'm betting if we get any others, they'll also be colour, rainbow, or colour theory names.

And last but not least, the Kenyan sand boas, who mostly belong to my girlfriend, are all named in Swahili. The younger male is Jabari ("Brave"). The older male is Kibato (loosely translated, "Spotted animal"). The female is Mamake (Loosely translated "Mother".)

However, I'm the only one in the house who CAN remember not only all their names but their morphs AND what day is feeding day.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> thats what i always called mine, the male .... or the female..., now ive gotta try and remember names:lol2:


so much easier isnt it 

the ones with names are

Boas

bosshogg
daisy
newky
Pythons

jesse
scar
face
baby
Corns

bo
luke
sid
snowey
anna
killer
norma
motley
Bearded Dragons

fatty
skinny
spike


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Most of mine have names, exept for babies that I am going to sell, and one pair of leos. not quite sure why they never got names actuly. a couple of snakes are still waiting for names too, although I am sure they will get them eventuly. generaly when I name them I pick place names from their country of origen eg. my water dragon is Taihu, after a lake in china, or apropriate names in the native language eg. the beardies have aboriginal names, Tatya (big lizard) and Kami (prickly lizard) having said that, my oldest pair of leos are called Emily and Alfie. not quite sure where they came from!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> I nasme all my adults/anything I know Im keeping. I wouldnt nape hatchlings or anything I bought to sell on though.
> Mine tend to have "theme names"
> The hognoses were Red Dwarf themed, and the new rear fanged and large colubrids Im after will have a new theme..Ive been thinking firearm manufacturers :lol:


thats a great idea, my next carpet is gonna be called Rimmer, and my Gtp... Lister i may have to break out the futurama names too, Bender!! and what do you mean firearm manufacturers? Glock, Browning, Smith and Western, Heckler and Koch?..... Stick with the Dwarf and yes, i name my snakes.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm, I may call my next snake Armalite, but my cali king, I called it Danni, after the Red Hot Chilli Peppers song Danni California


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

I name all mine, I have 6 Beardies, lol. But my husband never remembers who's who! 

Beardies are Spike, Drusilla, Dude, Missy, Snoopy & Peanut. As for the snakes, Rusty Roo & Darla.

I do name some of my Beardie hatchlings sometimes. lol.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

even though i ahent got noe i voted yes, as we think it simportant, we have many geese but they all have names! they are called,purple,westofengland,mixture,dennis,donna,dorothy,evileyebrow and many more!


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i name all my animals. if i bred them and knew i wasnt keeping them i wouldnt bother.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We called our newest dragons Pumpkin and Pie, that's how desperate we were for a name that we could remember but I haven't named any but my first leopard gecko, or any but my first 5 corn snakes, the rest are just called by their morph.. which gets a bit confusing when I have multiples of the morph. I currently have "female snow", "new female snow", and "fat female snow" for example.


----------



## It's corny but.. (Feb 7, 2007)

We have two corns.

Normal: Anthony Patterson (named by 3yr old niece, after a cousin)
Snow: Lucy Fletcher (named by me after a friend living in uk)

We're adopting a new one this week, an everglade rat snake, no name thoughts as yet (no idea of sex)


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup i name my pets, even the mourning geckos who are identical. They are Lucky and Memphis, ma beardie is called Puff and my corn is called Otto :smile:


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes, royal named Freddie ,daughters corn named Maynard :smile:


----------

